# طريقة تصنيع Dettol علمياً "كما تصنعه الشركة الأم"



## نعمة الإسلام (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السادة إخوانى الأعزاء ...
أقدم لكم اليوم أول مساهماتى بالمنتدى وهى عبارة عن الطريقة العلمية الصحيحة المؤيدة بالمستندات لتصنيع منتج Dettol كما تصنعه الشركة الأم وهى شركة إنجليزية إسمها Reckitt Benckiser
... وأرجو الإستفادة للجميع

INTRODUCTION TO DETTOL CONCEPT
Dettol (also called parachlorometaxylenol, or PCMX) is the name of a commercial
liquid antiseptic belonging to a product line of household products manufactured by
Reckitt Benckiser and marketed in South Asia, Africa & Middle East, Asia Pacific,
Europe, Australasia.
Chemical structure of chloroxylenol
the key ingredient which defines its unique antiseptic property is an aromatic chemical
compound in chemistry known as chloroxylenol (C8H9ClO). This makes up 4.8% of
Dettol's total mixture, with the rest composed of pine oil, isopropanol, castor oil soap,
caramel, and water. Because several of the ingredients are insoluble in water, Dettol
produces a white emulsion of oil droplets when diluted during use. It has a characterisitic
phenolic odour similar to trichlorophenol and the explosive compound known as
trinitrotoluene (TNT). Apart from its low toxicity and low metal corrosivity, it is also
relatively cheap compared to other disinfectants and is effective against gram positive
and gram negative bacteria, fungi, yeast, mildew and even the frightening "super-bug"
MRSA, thus giving it a broad spectrum of antimicrobial action. It is able to kill 98% of
microbes in just 15 seconds as shown in agar patch studies, by disrupting the bacterial
cells' membrane potential, drastically affecting its ability to produce Adenosine
triphosphate and thus leading to its rapid death.
Dettol can also be used to treat acne in small quantities. The bottle cap also doubles as a
container for pouring increments of 10ml for its various uses. However, like other
household cleaners, it is still poisonous and should not be ingested. In an extreme case, a
42 year old English man died from Dettol overexposure in May 2007. [1] Overuse of
Dettol can also cause bacterial resistance, but the risk of infection can be reduced
considerably by using it in addition to soap and water.
2
An indicative formula for BIOCROL PCMX :
Biocrol PCMX 2%
Pine oil 4%
Castor oil soap (30%) 12% (Castor oil +caustic soda+ water)
Deionized water 82%
Clarification
• CASTOR OIL SOAP : Add water to saponify(*)( convert oil into soap ) the
castor oil with caustic soda till it reaches a concentration of 30%.
• When facing difficulties in dissolving Biocrol PCMX then it is suggested to
dissolve it in IPA 95%(isopropyl alcohol ) and add it to Pine Oil then mix it with
the already prepared Castor Oil soap 30% and add the rest of the Deionized
water(**).
(*)Saponification : A reaction in which an ester is heated with an alkali, such as sodium
hydroxide, producing a free alcohol and an acid salt, especially alkaline hydrolysis of a fat or oil
to make soap.
(**)Deionized water (DI water or de-ionized water; also spelled deionised water is water that
lacks ions, such as cations from sodium, calcium, iron, copper and anions such as chloride and
bromide. This means it has been purified from all other ions except H3O+ and OH−, but it may
still contain other non-ionic types of impurities such as organic compounds. This type of water is
produced using an ion exchange process. Deionized water is similar to distilled water, in that it is
useful for scientific experiments where the presence of impurities may be undesirable/CENTER]​


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود طيب منك اخى الكريم 
بس منين الخامات اكرمك الله


----------



## skhr (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر على المشاركة القيمة مع كامل أحترامي وتقديري ولكن أرجو أن تتكرم علينا بالترجمة وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل :
الخامات الداخلة فى التركيبة كالتالى :

** كلوروزيلنول PCMX : وتعتبر هى المادة الفعالة الأساسية فى المنتج. Chloroxylenol 
** باين أويل : وتعتبر المادة التى تعطى الرائحة النفاذة التى تشتم فى غالبية المطهرات.
** أيزوبروبانول : ويعتبر وسط مسئول عن تمام إذابة المواد الأخرى. Isopropanol Aِِِِlcohol
** زيت خروع : الدهن الأساسى اللازم لعملية التصبن. Castor oil
** صودا كاوية سائلة : العنصر القلوى الأخر اللازم لتمام عملية التصبن. Caustic soda 48%
** سائل الكراميل : هو المسئول عن أعطاء المنتج لونه المعروف. " ويمكن عمله ببساطة بوضع كمية من السكر العادى وإذابتها فى نسبة قليلة جداً من الماء مع التقليب والتسخين وإضافة القليل جداً من الماء كلما غلى هذا المحلول.
** ماء مقطر : مطلوب لجودة المنتج، ولخلوه أيضاً من الأملاح الزائدة التى توجد فى ماء الصنبور العادى التى قد تتفاعل مع المكونات الأخرى .. وحتى يخلو المنتج من الشوائب.

عمومـــاً،، الخامات كلها - فيما عدا الماء والكراميل طبعاً - تباع لدى نيرول للكيماويات - باب الشعرية - ش الجيش.

بالنسبة لطريقة التصنيع : فهى تتم على ثلاث مراحل بسيطة :-
الأولى : هى عملية التصبن ( زيت الخروع / ماء / الصودا الكاوية ).
الثانية : هى إذابة الكلوروزيلنول فى أيزوبروبانول الكحول ثم إضافة الباين أويل إلى هذا الخليط ثم باقى كمية الماء.
الثالثة : إضافة ناتج المرحلة الثانية إلى السائل الناتج عن مرحلة التصبن.

أرجو المعذرة ... فإننى ولتمام التاكد سأوافيكم بالكميات بالضبط لاحقاً إن شاء اللــه ، وذلك حتى تعم الفائدة إن شاء اللــه.


----------



## mohammadelrayees (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*عفوا اخي نعمة الاسلام بالنسبة لنيرول هو محل كويس لكن زيت الصنوبر الموجود عندة مش كويس وبيعكر لانة مش عصرةاولى او قطفة اولى 
وحضرتك يا اخ نعمة الاسلام لم تقم بتركيب المنتج بدليل انك مش عارف المقادير 
*


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (11 سبتمبر 2009)

أخى الكريم : محـــمد

من واقع الأمانة العلمية والأخلاقية فى نشر المعلومات فإننى لايمكننى كتابة ولو سطر واح لست متأكد من دقته، ولذلك فإننى أرجو المعذرة من جميع إخوانى للتأخير فى الرد لبعض الوقت حتى يتسنى لى البحث فى أوراقى القيمة ... حيث أننى قمت بعمل هذا المنتج منذ أكثر من سنتين ولم أعد أنتجه.
مرة أخرى ... أرجو المعذرة

معلومة هامة جداً: عملية التصبن لا يكمن أن تتم بدون التسخين. 
*


----------



## البلاتين (11 سبتمبر 2009)

كم هي حرارة التسخين اللازمة للتصبين ؟
الطريقة غير واضحة المعالم في نسبها ..

نرجو التكرم بالافادة ..لتعم الفائدة

وشكرا للجميع ..


----------



## mohammadelrayees (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الطريقة موضحة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152956.html


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم
بس ياريت تتكرم وتعطى نسب تفصيليه
وهل الكراميل هو اخر الاضافات
وشكرا


----------



## بسامووو (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مني حكايات (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولا بشكرك علي الطريقة الموضحة 
ويا ريت يا جماعة تحطوا الطريقة بنسبة بسيطة للناس التي تريد التجربة في البداية 
وبعد كده تحطوا الطريقة بنسبة كبيرة أو الأتنين 
اريد معرفة المقادير المناسبة بالنسب الموضحة لطريقة عمل الديتول لكمية 1 كيلو جرام فقط
الله يبارك لكم لأن بصراحة النسب ديه كتيرة قوي عليه في بداية الشغل 
ويا ريت كمان الطريقة تكون باللغة العربية 
بارك الله فيك اخونا الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غريب الطباع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

حييت على هذه المعلومات وأن شاء الله نسمع منك المزيد.........


----------



## د.عماد (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ادعو اللة لك بلسعادة والنجاح والتوفيق الدائم فى الدنيا والاخرة وجزاكم اللة خير الجزاء وكل الشكر والتحية


----------



## د.عماد (12 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان بارك اللة فيكم ياشباب المسلمين واعزكم ونصر بكم


----------



## processtn (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلآم عليكم م رحمة الله إخواني الكرام أريد مساعدتكم في طريقة صناعة ماء الجفال ، ماء الجفال المعطر و ماء الجفال المنظف والمركز (50°)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## processtn (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلآم عليكم م رحمة الله إخواني الكرام أريد مساعدتكم في طريقة صناعة ماء الجفال ، ماء الجفال المعطر و ماء الجفال المنظف والمركز (50°)
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fadiza17 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## المصرى مصر (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى العزيز شكرا على هذا المجهود لكنى مع راى الزملاء المقادير غير واضحه وبالفعل الباين الذى يباع عند نيرول ليس جيدا و هذا عن تجربه و اذا كان احد الزملاء يعرف حد تانى كويس بنفس امكانيات نيرول ياريت يدلنى جزاه الله كل خير -


----------



## qasem kafawin (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## phyyyyy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*ألف شكر على المشاركة القيمة *


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى العزيز شكرا على هذا المجهود
*ادعو اللة لك بلسعادة والنجاح والتوفيق الدائم فى الدنيا والاخرة وجزاكم اللة خير الجزاء وكل الشكر والتحية*​


----------



## نادروابنه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو عرض الموضوع مرة أخرى
ولكن بالترجمة والتفاصيل والنسب المطلوبة
كما اننى أريد معرفة كيفية تصنيع الغراء السريع الsupper glue وشكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ibraheemmaroof (2 فبراير 2010)

برجاء توضيح النسب ضرورى وشكرا


----------



## اسلام البدوي (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكوور أخى على الطريقة


----------



## commando (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور على الطريقة


----------



## حموده صديقى (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
معكم صديقكم حمودة
بالنسبة لتصنيع المطهرات التي تماثل ديتول قمت بتصنيعها 
وتم شراء الخامات من نيرول ش الجيش
لكن المعادلة ناقصة معادلة ثالثة
اارسل رسالة وسأتصل بك​​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مارس 2010)

حموده صديقى قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> معكم صديقكم حمودة
> بالنسبة لتصنيع المطهرات التي تماثل ديتول قمت بتصنيعها
> وتم شراء الخامات من نيرول ش الجيش
> ...



الاخ الكريم اعلم ان زكاة العلم اخراجه​


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (9 مارس 2010)

أختي الفاضلة ما هو الاسم العلمي للpcmx
واين يمكن الحصول عليه


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

dr\gamalelden قال:


> أختي الفاضلة ما هو الاسم العلمي للpcmx
> واين يمكن الحصول عليه


 
اسمه كلورزيلنول فى محل نيرول للكيماويات اما م التوحيد والنور فى باب اشعرية وسعر الكيلو 140 جنيه


----------



## NIHEDKILANI (11 مارس 2010)

merci beaucoupربنا يباركلك


----------



## NIHEDKILANI (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
سيدي الفاضل هل يمكنك مدي بالمعادلاة الكيمياىية التي تحصل اثناء الصناعة
و شكرا


----------



## العجمىى (11 مارس 2010)

فى عملية التصبن بنضع زيت الخروع والصودا والايزوبروبانول فنحنوا نعلم ان الصودا قلوية فتحتاج لحمض للمعادلة ويوجد فى التركيبة حمض اوليك اسيد فممكن التعادل فى ذلك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 مارس 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> فى عملية التصبن بنضع زيت الخروع والصودا والايزوبروبانول فنحنوا نعلم ان الصودا قلوية فتحتاج لحمض للمعادلة ويوجد فى التركيبة حمض اوليك اسيد فممكن التعادل فى ذلك


 جزاك الله خيرا اخى على هذه المعلومة المهمة


----------



## bluechem (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من الاخ 
نعمة الإسلام
ذكر المصدر


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

_Reckitt Benckiser Helthcare (__UK__) LTD_​


*Cloroxylenol – Isopropanol – Pine Oil – Castor Oil – Karamel - Water*

*Formula 1*​ 

*Water: to Vol*​ 
Chloroxylenol: 04.4
Pine oil: 05.0
Casor oil: 03.0
Propanol: 10.0
Karamel : _Q.S._​ 


*Formula 2 B.P*​ 
Water: to Vol
Chloroxylenol: 04.4
Pine oil: 10.0
Casor oil: 10.0
Propanol: 20.0
Karamel : _Q.S._​ 
مواد حاملة ـ مواد مطهرة ـ مواد مستحلبة
1- Isopropayl Alc. + Pine Oil + Pine Falvour​ 
2- Castor Oil Soap 100 Kg
Water = 25 : 37 Kg
KOH = 18.030 Kg
Castor = 100.00 Kg
Temp. = 60° : 70°C
Esterf. = 3 hr
يمكن تركه 12 ساعة لتتم عملية التصبن على البارد 
3- Mix. Step. 1 + Step 2​ 
4- Add Choroxylenol​ 
5- Compleat to vol/wt. Water​


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

معلومة رائعة


----------



## TSAID666 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## TSAID666 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا...
بارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (6 أغسطس 2012)

بوركتم جيمعاً


----------

